# Going to the Dominican Republic



## Ligero Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

My wife and I are going to the Dominican Republic, Punta Cana area, in the first part of December. Does anyone have any tips on what to see? Any must visit Cigar spots? Is there a La Casa Del Habano there? I seen there is a distributor in Santo Domingo.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

No LCDH, there is a distributor for the DR but their website doesn't work (surprise!). Between the local Dominican industry and rampant fakes floating around the Caribbean, I'd find a hard source on a legitimate way to get them. There's only that one official distributor for the DR, if you can get ahold of them, that'd be a place to start. 

The DR has a robust and proud cigar industry these days...promoting Cubans isn't really their thing. There are bound to be plenty of guys walking around on the beach who would be glad to offer you some glass-topped Cohibas, however.


----------



## Ligero Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

Frinkiac7 said:


> The DR has a robust and proud cigar industry these days...promoting Cubans isn't really their thing. .


I didn't think of it that way, you are right. Guess I will have to take some Opus X with me. I am sure any cigars I find at the resort will be way overpriced. I will have to find out if our concierge is a cigar smoker, some good Fuentes may go far with him.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

The only thing I really know about, other than cigar factories, is Blackbeard's.

However, you're married and thus forbidden entry. 

:tsk:


----------



## Ligero Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> The only thing I really know about, other than cigar factories, is Blackbeard's.
> 
> However, you're married and thus forbidden entry.
> 
> :tsk:


Oh my, whats this????IIII  :laser:


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Ligero Mike said:


> Oh my, whats this????IIII  :laser:


Basically, a resort with "amenities."


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

They are bouncing!Nicely done.Very nicely....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Enjoy your trip no real Cubans there no Opus either they are all for export.:frusty:


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

there are good spots for CC in DR, if you live in the US you can only bring back 2 boxes.Gift wrap them ,to keep baggage out of your smokes you have to get a box of Bayahibe you can watch them roll the cigars as you shop the B&M.

PS don't buy cigars on the resort take a cab to a B&M just make sure they are a authorized Habanos SA dealer


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

oh I forgot ,The guys at the Bayahibe shop say they freeze,I don't trust them ,freeze everything even your CC before populating them with your other smokes


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

From what I've read elsewhere most of the cigar production takes place in something called "The Free Trade Zone" which you need a pass to get into. Most high-end cigars are made for export so fakes for Opus X and the like abound. The exception is the La Auroura Factory outside Santiago which anyone can tour. In fact I believe they have bus yours that take you there and the sticks can be bought at 1/2 price on-site.

Or so I've read. If true, I'd want to stock up on those preferidos...


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Cigar King This cigar has a very good selection of cigars, both Dominican and Cuban, in a temperature controlled room. 
Contact: 809-686-4987

*Boutique del Fumador* (The Smokers Shop)
You can watch the cigars being rolled and even have a sample. The staff is very attentive and friendly and they speak English. 
Hours: 9AM to 7PM Monday thru Saturday, 10AM to 3PM Sunday and Holidays
Contact: 809-685-6425

Dinner and Cigars at Cafe Cito NEAR PLAYA DORADA at Cafe Cito on the highway1/4 mi west of Playa Dorada Main Gate ]Tel. 586-7923 They carry a solid line of authentic Cuban

you could take a day trip to La Romana. A bit of an adventure but there is a place there called Plaza Caribe that stocks the most massive selection of top of the line Dominican cigars---including all of the Fuente line--at fair prices. There are also two *FUMO* shops there, one in Altos de Chavon and one in the Marina.

Domenico's Cigar Showroom & Cigar Production

complete tour of his facility. In ohis Cigar Factory Showroom visitors can see the making of Domenico's fine premium cigars and test the fine smokes before purchasing any. [809] 772 6873


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

you might as well take a trip to cuba also


----------



## Ligero Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the great info and advice guys, I really appreciate it!:beerchug:

I am going to list everything I find here for future reference. Hopefully it can help some BOTL who may plan to go here for vacation. 

I also plan on sending 2 bombs, if I find something worthwhile, from the DR as well. :decision::heh:


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Ligero Mike said:


> I also plan on sending 2 bombs, if I find something worthwhile, from the DR as well. :decision::heh:


:boom:

I made 'em bounce!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ligero Mike said:


> I also plan on sending 2 bombs, if I find something worthwhile, from the DR as well. :decision::heh:


I live on Staten Island, that should be reason enough :rofl:

Have fun brother! And enjoy your smokes in the sun


----------

